

Features That Will Make Twitter Better - Mrinal
http://sixrevisions.com/web_design/10-features-that-will-make-twitter-better/

======
Zev
Couple nitpicks i have:

\- Re: #1, Strict categorization isn't always possible. You would have to deal
with overlapping contacts (What if you work with someone who's also your
friend/family member?). This makes it much less straightforward to handle and
requires a much more complicated UI (How would you represent someone in both
groups?)

\- It seems to focus completely on the web interface. A large majority of
twitters traffic comes from its API. This means that if the author wanted to,
he could make a client to do everything he wanted.

